# Yabang Clenbuterol 40mg



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey

My fiance has just acquired 100 40mg of Clen tablets to help her loose weight, she's following a diet and exercise plan but want's to take these alongside to help

Any idea on the dose to take?

She was told 1 per day for a week, then 2, 3 and so on. Up to how many a day should she go up to, and do you take it in 6 week cycles

Thanks in advance people

Shaun


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I think they are abit extreme for her purpose, you need to have a read up on side effects some are quite severe from clen. If you are sure you want to do them though I've had yabang's before and they are good (strong!) always for me 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Start with one tablet per day for first 3-4 days then up it to two I've been upto four per day but wouldn't recommend it for a woman you have to play with doseage according to side effects IME.

If she has only just started dieting I would hold off on the clen and just let the diet and cardio do the work till you hit a wall. Don;t use all your tricks at once, minor adjustments make for good steady progress!


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

cheers mate, yeah we've read through and researched it for days lol, I have a decent understanding of it from doing biomed at uni as for the mechanisms of action etc, but obviously haven't had any first hand experience, she's just a bit nervous of taking it. She's lost 2 stone already, down to 10st 5lbs, and hit a bit of a plateau.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool, I would just start her with 1 p/day then personally I up it when I feel I'm becoming tolerant to it (no shakes in hands) and just keep upping to my max dose. Like said 2 weeks on 2 weeks off should see good results keep hydrated the cramps kill me in my hip flexors lol, you don't want her horse kicking you in the middle of the night when she cramps up!

All the best


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

try 1 and see how it goes.. she may hate it like i did.. my heart went into overdrive, different for everyone i guess


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

that's awesome guys cheers!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

some fake clen around with that name on, there's a thread on it somewhere and i had the **** ones last year


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah i saw that thread mate when i was researching it, her bro uses it (as well as other gear) and he said it's legit. We shall see soon enough though lol. If the batch is duff, is it normally dangerous, or just an inert substance that does nothing?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ya did nothing mate, just a heads up really in case ya didn't know,


----------



## shaun.palmer (Mar 12, 2011)

cool, thanks


----------

